# Replacement knee joints



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My wife has asked me to post this topic as she said, and I quote "There are bound to be people on the forum who have had the operation and who will give an honest view on the outcome".

Basically she has been suffering from osteo arthritis in both knees for some years but the pain has been increasing recently. She has been seeing a specialist consultant for a couple of years and has had injections. The first time the helped for a few months, the second time no relief.

When she saw the consultant last year he said that he wanted to wait until she is 70 to do the replacement (she is 68 now) because of the life cycle of the replacement. Don't see what difference a couple of years males myself, I would want the pain relief myself. If push comes to shove I am quite prepared to pay for the operation myself.

She is a little concerned about going through the trauma of the operation and it not being a success. Could anyone who has had the operation kindly relate their experiences, good and bad, which will help her in making the final decision.

Many thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi have you also read Vicidocs topic.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-102620-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If she can wait until after "probably in May/June" I will let her know how a half knee operation goes.

Until then she has double my sympathy as I only have one bad one.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Not had mine done yet but expect too within a few years. My cousin had both knees done 2/3 years ago and they were both a total success but she exercised exactly as suggested by the consultant. Also a neighbour had hers done with no problems but again did the exercising which I believe is painful. 

I am sure others will be along shortly with their experiences.

Good luck

Jan


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't understand what is going on in the NHS - a friend of mine had a knee replacement 2 years ago at the age of 51, no issue about her age. She came through it fine no problems, back to work after 6 weeks. Another friends partner had his done 2 weeks ago (age 62) and is doing well but won't be able to drive for a few more weeks.
I would go back to the doctor and demand the replacement now - mention things like postcode lottery to give them a shove.

Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

javea said:


> My wife has asked me to post this topic as she said, and I quote "There are bound to be people on the forum who have had the operation and who will give an honest view on the outcome".
> 
> Basically she has been suffering from osteo arthritis in both knees for some years but the pain has been increasing recently. She has been seeing a specialist consultant for a couple of years and has had injections. The first time the helped for a few months, the second time no relief.
> 
> ...


Late Dec 2006 aged 72 I was told I needed a complete knee replacement.
Also told it was six months wait.
Decided to use some of our 'rainy day' money and after checking the cost in Uk found a hospital in Abbeville, France who would do it and had op. early Feb 2007.

I was driving the van to France at the end of March.
Without the op we would have lost the summer 2007.

Money well spent. Now pain free and never regretted it.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had my right knee done in 2007 on the NHS. Prior to it I paid for a second opinion as I was not sure I was doing the right thing. The actual operation was done badly and a second operation by the same surgeon didn't fix it. Despite extensive physio and exercise it had a permanent 25degree bend and I couldn't stand or walk any distance. I had to use a seating stick to rest or a wheel chair to go round the supermarket.

In the end I accepted that I was permanently disabled and then sought out the best surgeons I could find and paid for their opinions. The first offered to put it in plaster! The second, who I had to wait 3 months to see privately took one look at the xrays and said "who has done this to you, does he do many knees"? He offered to try to fix it on the NHS as he said he didn't see why I should have to pay to get this corrected.

He operated 6 months later and after another 12months of exercise I can know walk again. The joint, however, has less of a life span than it would. My left knee is now giving problems mainly due to its having taken all the load in the meantime.

This is NOT an argument for not having a knee operation. On the contrary due to my extended contact with hospitals and physios I have met many many people of all ages who have had successful operations to one or both knees. I was just one in a hundred that didn't. I am now glad that I did a my life is better. However I shall put off having the second knee done till I absolutely have to.

Last year I saw this article in the Daily Mail.

. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1313869/The-best-surgeons-pick-knee-op.html

Surprisingly the three surgeons I consulted privately are mentioned so my research was OK.

My opinion is not to do it till you have to then find someone who does a lot of knees and nothing else. The joint is mechanically far more complex than a hip operation which is a simple ball and socket joint and easier to align.

Andrew


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Hi Javea, I early retirement in 2002 at age 62. Since then I have had a keyhole clean-up both on knees basically removing debri etc, these were not succesfull. So I had my first knee replacement in November 2008 and drove to Italy in Late June 2009 stayed for 2 months. Returned to England begining of September. Second Knee replacement November 2009 and again drove to Italy for 2 months in 2010. I am now sitting in my study bored out of my tiny mind having had a hip replacement the friday before last (12 days ago) in and out in 3 days. Thisperiod has been the same for all replacements, and I understand this is reasonably common. I walked nearly a mile yesterday on crutches I'm feeing it today so have only been out for 2 short walks today. As I implied earlier there is nothing unusual about me other than I'm a devout coward when it comes to pain. obviousely there is some pain with the operations, however pain control is superb these days and frankly I've had worse ear-aches.
I have heard the stories about being too young for these replacements. I have to say that this has never been said to me. 
I took the view that at my age my glass was at least half full, that it was going to continue to empty (fact of life). That In view of this I would try to enjoy what I had left with minimal pain and maximum mobility.
I'm looking forward to driving to Italy in Late June this and staying until we have the cereal harvest in.
I have other friends of similar age who have had replacements with no regrets.
Hope my little tale helps in your decision making
Best regards and good health
Solly


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a total knee replacement at the relatively young age of fifty (four years ago) having suffered from progressively worsening osteo arthritis due to a motorcycle accident some years previously. I left it as long as possible to the point where my quality of life was sufficiently diminished to warrant the risk.

Echoing what others have said, the two most crucial considerations are the choice of surgeon and the follow up physiotherapy and exercise regime. I was fortunate in having Tim Wilton to do my operation (see DM article) and was then determined to do my bit by working hard on the recovery process.

Due to complications (my medical history - no fault of the surgery) I needed a further operation but I am now pain free with a good range of movement and able to do far more than prior to the op.

If I was your wife, given her age and the circumstances you describe, then providing she is happy with the surgeon and prepared to work hard afterwards, I wouldn't hesitate in having it done.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

javea said:


> My wife has asked me to post this topic as she said, and I quote "There are bound to be people on the forum who have had the operation and who will give an honest view on the outcome".
> 
> She is a little concerned about going through the trauma of the operation and it not being a success. Could anyone who has had the operation kindly relate their experiences, good and bad, which will help her in making the final decision.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I had my knee replacement a couple of years ago and commented about it on this thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-83049-replacement-knee-surgery.html
For the record it has been a first class job.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a complete knee replacement a year last November at 64.
I was back at work 6 weeks later with physio once a week.
I was completely pain free after 8 weeks and I'm really pleased I had the op.
The initial pain after the op was not as bad as the pain prior to it.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

A big 'Thank you' to everyone who has replied to my post. In would like my wife to have replacement knees but obviously don't want to push her into making the decision. Your advices are certainly very encouraging and helping her to make the call.

Regards to all,

Mike


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi javea,
Different people, different opinions.
Mine:
August 2007 67old. 2 x MRI SCANS, 2 X-RAYS informed I required 1 knee op, 2 hips and a back op for spinal stenosis.
My hospital clock (their term) started in September 2007,a year of time wasting appointments more MRI SCANS and X-RAYS. September 2008 the first op, no not any of the above but the knee that they said was good and which I complained was hurting more than the back that I had just had a pre-op prior to the surgery so they gave me the choice back or knee.
When I left the bed after surgery I found I had grown 26mm on the operated side ( at home I used shims of wood to square myself up and 26mm was the amount) they wanted me to have a special shoe made to correct my lope which I refused.

June 2009: 2nd op, first hip, waiting to go into op room and the surgeon introduces his self so I show him my height discrepancy and when I wake up I can see the difference even lying down, he was spot on and the nurse told me that he had put the largest hip in he could find.

I was informed that the other knee would be operated on in April 2010 but in November 2009 they called me back and told me "they would leave well alone" no more ops unless the pain became worse.
I complained to the Chief Executive and she just repeated their words but it is just delaying tactics, I have to go to my GP first then he refers me to the hospital, more MRI etc and 14/15 months later an op.

I do not want another op now, you get used to the pain and I dread going through all those aimless appointments, in the first year I visited the consultant on a Monday at my local hospital and had to visit him the following Monday at a hospital 18 miles away when I rang his secretary to try to cancel the appointment I was told never cancel.What a waste of time and they took 2 more X-RAYS while I was there.

Back to the knee op, I have a folding bike which I used before the op to get me round the campsites, after the op I could not ride the bike due to the stiff knee but forced by the DVLA to take a treadmill test to get my C1 back I trained for the test by climbing up and down a steep hill and one day something went in the knee and I can now ride a bike again and have bought an electric one which I enjoy riding even on main roads.

The downside is the dull pain back in the new knee 24/7 from the treadmill training but I can live with that and will avoid the NHS as long as possible.

I have spoken to people who have had a good op and others who will not go back to have their other knee operated on.
I would have the other hip done but not the knee or the back which is a tricky op anyway.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have severe osteo-arthritis in my right knee and started to have a lot of pain about a year ago. A visit to the docs, an x-ray and subsequent visits to a consultant confirmed that I do need a knee replacement, but my age, 59, means they are reluctant to do anything yet. Eventually I managed to persuade the Dr to prescribe Diclofenic which have been fantastic. There are some undesirable side affects, but so far non for me. They took all the tendon and muscular pain away allowing me to sleep properly and get walking any distance again. Losing some weight has also helped and I have been attending a Pilates class for 6 months with an instructor who understands my problems. Consequently the need for a replacement now, has reduced and I am begining to walk further and further with little discomfort.
Oddly, my husband started to suffer extreme knee pain about 8 months ago and a visit to the Dr with a follow up x-ray has shown he has exactly the same problem in the same knee as mine. He is less inclined to take pills so uses a TENS machine which he has found very helpful. A course of physio with a local lady has been very helpful and she has got him walking properly again. If only I could persuade him to come to Pilates.

When I first started to have knee problems, I didn't think anything would help other then a replacement, but I am less sure now and would prefer to put it off as long as possible. Some people seem to have no problems after a replacement, but others don't seem to work so well. Not sure what the answer is. Think carefully.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Six years ago my dad, age 73, fell off a ladder and shattered his tibial plateau (the bone that forms the bottom half of the knee joint) into about 6 pieces. A specialist knee surgeon reconstructed it with lots of wires and a bone graft but said there was no cartilage left on the lower half of his knee joint so if he recovered enough to walk 200 yards without pain that was as much as he could hope for - a knee replacement was probably on the cards in the future.
We refused to let him give in, he did his exercises every day and we got him taking Glucosamine and Chondroitin every day as soon as he left the hospital. One year after the injury he was walking over a mile with no pain and an xray showed perfect cartilage covering the reconstructed bone. The surgeon couldn't explain it but was delighted. At the age of 79 he has no limp, no pain and just a slight 'clicking' every now and again in the knee.
I don't know why he recovered so well, maybe he has special healing, or maybe the combination of the exercises, the glucosamine and chondroitin and a positive attitude caused that cartilage to regrow. There is research evidence to show the combination of the two substances helps cartilage formation. 
Now my knees are creaking a bit I am taking the same dose of Glucosamine and Chondroitin and keeping up the exercise in case it works.
The moral - nothing is impossible, regardless of what the doctor says
Chris


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I had an arthroscopy operation on my left knee about 15 months ago. This was key hole surgery which involved washing out debris after first repairing the meniscus (described to me as a shock absorbing layer between the two bones, with a similar texture to a wine gum?). If the bones are arthritic they become rough and wear this away which is what had happened in my case, there was very little left. They also got the 'Black and Decker out to smooth out the bones.

It was worse than ever for a few months until l said l couldn't manage, they then gave me an injection into the joint which was very painful but very effective. With a daily dose of Glucosamine and Chondroitin and high strength cod liver oil capsules its now much better. They did warn be though that if it didn't work, l would be looking at a new joint which, at my age, is not a good thing.

My (private) physio told me that l should not consider a replacement until l reach the point where l just cannot go on. She said that only 50% were completely successful. She also said that to give myself the best possible chance l should spend time building the muscles in my leg *before* the op to give it the best possible chance, as well as sticking to the post op exercise regime.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rjay (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, I had both knees done in 2005, the right knee in the January and the left knee in the April - free from pain 6 years on.
Some discomfort during the first few months but keeping mobile and taking on board all the the advice given by the postop physiotherapists aids recovery.
Did require several weeks on codeine but soon weaned myself of same - as they can be addictive. 
Very glad I had it done for without it motorhoming life would have come to a premature end.
Best wishes.
RJAY.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hubby was prepped to have two half knee replacements but ended up with one half knee and one total knee being done. Apparently they could not balance the right knee half knee so he had to have a total replacement on that one.

The only thing he moans about is the fact that he cannot kneel on his new knees. He can get down to floor level but has to sit or lie. Apparently some people develop a new sac of fluid and some don't. He didn't so it is too uncomfortable to kneel. He can walk for miles and would highly recommend the op. He had gotten to the desperate stage when he had it done and could not walk more than a few yards.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Funny how you come across threads and start reading them (I dont read all threads on the forum).

Anyhow I was going to see my knee specialist today, and read this thread half an hour before I left.

I will fill you in with a bit of history first. 13 months ago I had some pain in my left knee for about a week it felt like it didnt want to turn and if I knelt it felt like a stone was under the knee cap.

I carried on as normal went to an aqua aerobics class swam half a mile and came home, it didnt feel like the clutch was working properly on my car. Anyhow I decided to make some lunch and turned to go into the fridge, and bang the pain was excrutiating the fibia had come up and pushed the knee cap out of place (fracturing the patella). I couldnt move with the pain. I did Rice on it but it just felt so painful and swollen that I went to hospital the next day.

I only saw a nurse at the hospital who looked at the xray and said she didnt think that there was any damage. I had to wear a leg brace for a few weeks. Came back to the hospital two weeks later where I was told that there had been a fracture of the patella.
The doctors didnt even look at the leg, even though I told him that it felt like the knee was out of place.

Went back 6 weeks later still no better, he said lets give it three months. It just didnt feel right so I asked for MRI scan, which took 6 more weeks. Saw the consultant who said that it was just osteoarthritis, and nothing could be done. I thought for some Physio at this point, the physio at the hospital said that from the MRI scan he could see that some of the meniscus were worn away and that there was some ligament damage. Carried on with 8 weeks of physio, do above and behond what was required to try and improve muscle conditoin. During this time I was doing the same turning movement and there was a large cracking/banging noise, and the knee felt in a better position, it had been out of place for 3 months at this point, and during this time cause lots of damage and worn away the bone.(MHO)

Anyhow the physio said that I have tried everything and you have also tried everything (sports massage was the best thing I paid private for that help sort some of the muscular problems out). I think I should refer you back to the consultant.

I asked if he could ensure that I see the consultant and not his understudy who I had seen three times and was totally dismissive of me. Anyhow I also followed up with a phone call to the consultant secretary to say that I really would like to see the consultant.

Anyhow I got to see him about 3 months ago, and he said lets start back from the beginning as if you havent seen anyone else, he got xrays done there and then. He said that there was osteoarthitis there, but seeing that I was in pain still, he would go in and do a arothoscopy and clean out any debris and inject some pain relief in. 

Well six weeks ago I had the athroscopic procedure and they found torn ligament and worn out meniscus, when i was still sleep from the anaesthetic I thought they also said that they had removed some bone.

I was told by the discharge nurse, that I should be back to normal within two weeks. 

Well it isnt any better, somedays are good but soon as a do anywalking or exercise, I cant walk for a few days. But if I sit still its just as bad, giving me lots of jib.

Well the consultant wasnt there today I was the only person attending clinic, I saw a new doctor today. Who said that the consultant felt that I should have a part knee replacement, but wants to chat with me before I am put on the waiting list. So I was pleased but a bit miffed that I have got to go back next week to see him and the doctor I saw today couldnt tell me more.

I am pleased and a bit apprenhensive and they are going to try a part knee replacement, not a full one. I know there are pros and cons in both operations.

I was told way back when the trouble started that it was only mild arthiritis and I was far too young for a knee replacement ( I am 48).

So I need to do some research now. Its a shame as originally I should have seen the top consultant who was on the daily mail list posted on one of these threads. Maybe I could have had this done a year ago. But such is life.

I am nervous, but more than anything I want to be fit and healthy.

Pat


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

To Jodi 1,
I can confirm that the Diclofenic that you take works brilliantly as I took it for a number of years but after my first op the hospital told me to stay of it for 2 months and gave me a prescription for Omeprazole capsules which you take daily to protect the stomach from the effects of the Diclofenic .

On a recent visit to a new GP at my surgery I was advised to give up the Diclofenic for good which I have done.

In return for your pain relief you may be doing irreparable damage internally.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I also take Diclofenac, and have done for the last 5 years, I am supposed to take it one in the morning and one and night, I only take the one in the morning because if I take the twice daily allowance, I have terrible problems with my digestive system.

Next time I go to the doctors I am going to ask what else can be taken as it has always worried me about being on it for so long. But I also suffer from low back pain and although I can still fill the pain I dread to think what it would be like without taken the diclofenic.

Pat


----------

